# Bagels



## Steff (Sep 27, 2010)

Never tryed them and yesterday my son asked about them for some reason so i have bought some plain ones today for us to try as ive never had them either, ive bought them loose from a bakery so i dont know any of the content, does anyone know if there good/bad for diabetics??


----------



## HelenM (Sep 27, 2010)

According to my little book they're about 50% carbohydrate. Unfortunately they're also fairly high GI (72) and a quick googl found that a Sainsburys wholemeal bagel weighs 113gm, so if thats a typical weight it would be over 50g carb per bagel.


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2010)

HelenM said:


> According to my little book they're about 50% carbohydrate. Unfortunately they're also fairly high GI (72) and a quick googl found that a Sainsburys wholemeal bagel weighs 113gm, so if thats a typical weight it would be over 50g carb per bagel.



ty Helen,well son has tryed them and dont like um, guess OH will be having bagels for brekkie next 2 days lol,thanks again for taking the time to reply x


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 27, 2010)

we like cinnamon raisin bagels - the new york bagel co ones are 43.4g CHO each but only 8.9g of that is sugar and theres 3.8g fibre. Katie has them occasionally as a treat and with sunflower spread on they dont seem to have too bad an effect x (They are much more yummy than plain ones)


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, i had bagels just after i'd been diagnosed and i was horrified at how high it made my BS reading so now i avoid them like the plague!


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2010)

Good job i did not like them either by the looks of it


----------



## KateR (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't like them anyway lol.


----------



## imtrying (Oct 1, 2010)

I eat bagels quite regularly and when I started monitoring I too was quite shocked at the high readings I had after. Now I just am aware and adjust my insulin dose if I eat them.


----------



## Steff (Oct 3, 2010)

Well o/h is hooked on them now so sumit good came out of buying them lol x


----------

